# foam plugs for ff cups



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

can anyone tell me where to get the foam plugs for ff container tops (after you cut a hole in them) like the ones that come with Joshs frog cultures?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you just buy some foam and cut it up to fit snug? Or I saw some pictures recently where someone used panty hose lids for their FF lids. I'm personally going to start using the material/mesh used to put in gardens so that weed doesn't grow.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

the weed blocking material i have, ill have to see if it allows any ventilation, i have been using coffee filters but if i dont catch it soon enough they fall apart and i have many ffs that escape, the weed blocking material i will have to try.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm only going to use it because I have so much of it. I got a big bag full of new in package weed blocker at a garage sale for .50 cents.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

vjf000 said:


> the weed blocking material i have, ill have to see if it allows any ventilation, i have been using coffee filters but if i dont catch it soon enough they fall apart and i have many ffs that escape, the weed blocking material i will have to try.





















I prefer other stuff because weed blocker makes the culture retain way too much moisture and it doesn't keep mites out.



vjf000 said:


> can anyone tell me where to get the foam plugs for ff container tops (after you cut a hole in them) like the ones that come with Joshs frog cultures?


If you're dead set on foam, and I think that's a great method you could always go buy a foot of metal pipe, go to a crafts store and buy some cheap foam, heat that pipe up, press that sucker into the foam and BAM you got foam plugs at whatever size you want. That's the best method I've seen.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

If you go with foam, make sure to get the open cell stuff. What I do is buy sheets about 1/2" thicker that the diameter of the hole. I run it through a band saw and rip off long square pieces. I then set the bandsaw table to 45 degress and take a little bit off each of the corners to make it a near octagon. I put all these long octagon shaped strips in a garbage bag until I need them. 

When making my cultures, I take out a strip and using scissors, cut off 1" long plugs. 

I've been doing this for years now and it works great.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you thinking of the foam plugs that came with ED's Fly Meat cultures?

Josh's come with vented insect lids, like this:
Josh's Frogs - vented insect cup lid - cups, lids, and excelsior


You can purchase them from Josh's Frogs - Herps Feeders and All The Reptile Supplies You need


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn I should have ordered those along with my last order.


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, I guess it is the Eds fly meat cultures.
I want to keep costs down so I order larger deli cups with lids, cut out a hole with
razor knife and place lid over coffee filter, the foam would be placed once, whereas the coffee filters fall apart and need to be replaced (too much time messing with ff cultures) so I want to find a source for soft foam to use on the cheap, any thoughts where to get some.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I go to a hobby store when I pick up excelsior and buy a yard or two of Chiffon fabric. I cut it to be a little bigger than the cup lid. Then cut a hole in the cup lid and you have perfect ventilation with a strong fabric. Also it comes in tons of colors if you want to get creative and get blue for your hydei and green for melanogaster etc etc. Ive been using this fabric for years now since before I was using paper towels and they always fell apart after a week or two.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've used the lids Josh's sells several times over - I just bleach them in between uses. They hold up for quite a while.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Logqan said:


> I go to a hobby store when I pick up excelsior and buy a yard or two of Chiffon fabric. I cut it to be a little bigger than the cup lid. Then cut a hole in the cup lid and you have perfect ventilation with a strong fabric. Also it comes in tons of colors if you want to get creative and get blue for your hydei and green for melanogaster etc etc. Ive been using this fabric for years now since before I was using paper towels and they always fell apart after a week or two.


What store carries excelsior? I've been looking for a local supply.


----------



## weapon_X (Aug 3, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> What store carries excelsior? I've been looking for a local supply.


The only local place I could find for it was The Container Store. But there are plenty of places online that sell it.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

http://www.papermart.com/Product Pa...4523&SubGroupID=4524&ParentGroupID=18928#4524 you will not need to buy any for a long time.



fleshfrombone said:


> What store carries excelsior? I've been looking for a local supply.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I use those Glad cup storage containers that come with the screw on top and an old bed sheet. I cut out a piece of bed sheet in a square larger than the diameter of the opening to the cup and place that over the opening and screw on the lid and there you go. I also cut out an opening in the top of the lid for air and it works great. Plus, thats a lot of lids per bed sheet. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I go by the Local Petco and when they throw out the old dead FF Cultures I get the Jars


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

try eds flymeat if you need the plugs.
10 - Foam Plugs - Fruit Flies


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

the best idea seems to using chiffon fabric or similar from the fabric store, I have tried it for a week, it does not clog up, easy to cut and seal under the lids, might even be re-usable with washing , works great so far and easier than plugs, just cut square hole in plastic lid and place over the fabric covering the container.
thanks


----------

